# Dublin and Twist's waiting room



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So I have waited as long as I could to start this waiting thread to keep myself from obsessing! Twist and Dublin were bred the first week if October and their due date is fast approaching!

This will be Twist's third freshening ( first with me) and Dublin's first. They will also be my first kids born at our farm. We are so very excited!

Twist has only ever had singles but she is getting so big I am hoping for twins this year! Please help me count down the days until we have baby's in the ground!!













Both are around 4 weeks from their due date!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks! We are so excited!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Any guess on how many they are having?


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Updated pics from today! They are huge!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful goats, I love their names! I'm Guessing twins on both, though the Brown one's looking pretty large... good luck!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks!! The brown doe,
Twist, has only ever had singles so I am crossing my fingers for twins this year! She is huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Toth! This is my first year having babies born at the farm so I am super excited/nervous!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

New pics this morning of my pretty girls!














Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful ladies! Can't wait to see the little ones.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Update! The girls got their CD&T booster and their BoSe shots yesterday! They are both all set for kidding and we are set to put up the dividers in the barn for their kidding stalls this week.

There is no telling who will go first

Dublin was with the buck from September 27th to October 8th. We think she may have been bred on the 6th but we are not sure.

Twist was bred on the 27th of sept but seemed to be a short cycler and came back into heat the 1st and 2nd of October and was re-bred. 

Any guesses on who will go first and how many?


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Update! The girls are huge and so uncomfortable! Both if them should kid between jan 14th and march 3nd!!













The kidding stalls are set so now we wait!!

Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

The girls are getting huge! Twist is six days out and Dublin could go anytime until the 28th!















Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Getting close!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

We sure are! My first kids so excited!


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Both are real cute. I would say triplets for twist 2 girls and a boy. and twins for Dublin both girls. Happy kidding.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Both are real cute. I would say triplets for twist 2 girls and a boy. and twins for Dublin both girls. Happy kidding.


Your mouth gods ear!!! That would be wonderful! If your right I will totally want to hug you!

Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## Sea2ShoreFarm (Feb 18, 2014)

*Hi Tracy!*

I love your farm name! Guess it's the Irish roots in me  I am also expecting my first set of kids anytime now. She is on day 146, and I am so excited! I just wanted to wish you a safe and healthy kidding! Have a good one!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks so much SeaShoreFarm!

If we could live in Ireland we would! I'm excited for you! Keep me posted!



Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Twist had twins tonight!! I posted their pictures in the birth announcements!


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Dublin had her twins tonight
!!! I posted the announcement in Twisty's announcement thread!









Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------

